# London mini meet - 9th May



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm quite new to the singles board (although not to being single!) so haven't quite sussed out where everyone is but I wondered if there were any of you in London and its environs that would be interested in a meet? Maybe lunch one weekend? 

Update: 9th May, date and venue TBC

People who have expressed an interest so far:

JJ1
Coco
bingbong
carnivaldiva
Rose39
lulumead
mistimop
sunnygirl1
michandrea
starbuck
indekiwi
Felix42
wizard

Please post or message me directly if you wish to be added / deleted from the list.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Wizard that wood b nice we've had mini London meets before and also the main singles thread had their first big meet in London l x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm up for a mini meet.  When do you have in mind?


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

How about the weekend after next - the 25th or 26th April?  What suits people?


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

That would be perfect for me since I am heading out to the States the following week so would not be able to meet in early May.  Let's see who else is up for it and then make arrangements.


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,

I am definately up for a London mini meet. The next weekend would be better for me but I will try and change things so that I can make whatever date. 

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hi...I'd be up for tea and cake one afternoon...am in the middle of organising an afternoon with friends which might fall on the 25/26 (waiting for people to get back), so fingers crossed that will be on the other day!

x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Great idea!! So enjoyed the last one    I will be in Brno having tx weekend of 25th/26th so any other would be better for me.

Misti xx


----------



## carnivaldiva (Feb 9, 2009)

Well I don't strictly live in London, but if you guys meet up and i come along too?

Would be great to actually meet others in a similar situation to myself


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Carnivaldiva you would be very welcome, as indeed would any single FFer wherever they live.  

Ok this is getting complicated!  When I get home from work tonight I'll do a poll.  Or at least try to work it out.  Then hopefully we can come up with a date that suits as many people as possible.  I hope the organisation where I'm working today isn't tracking my internet usage......


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd like to come along but dates are difficult for me at the moment with impending trip to Brno, plus various family committments. But keep me posted and if I can, I'll pop along

Suitcase
x


----------



## sunnygirl1 (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd love to come along and meet you all too

Sunny xx


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd be interested in meeting up and can make 24th/25th.

Thanks


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

we had a meet before near Waterloo and the Hampshire/Dorset girls got the Waterloo trains and the Londons were also near a major tube?  

I have met other groups of FFer for dinner on the South Bank- Strada and also for brunch at Canteen.

When are people thinking of meeting?


----------



## michandrea (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi i'm new to the singles board and would love to meet up. I live in North London so can easily meet up and I could do the 26th.

Hope to meet soon,

Andrea


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

I know that it's a bank holiday in the middle but people might still be around.  JJ has already suggested venues (thanks JJ) but please feel free to suggest others too


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Can't remember the name of the place but lasy mini meet was very near Charing Cross - handy for those coming up from South by train. If this is a popular idea can find out name of place


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks so much Lou, that's much better.  I tried to add a poll to my original post but could work out how


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Just a thought but the London Marathon is on sunday 26th so that needs to be taken into account if it is going to be that day because some areas of London is closed or mental.

Bingbong


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

It looks like next Saturday is a very marginal winner; can everyone who voted for that still make it?  Thought I'd ask as the 3rd and 9th May are only 1 vote less.


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Was SO hoping it wouldn't win as I am in Brno having treatment that weekend.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm afraid I prob can't make next Sat either. 9th May is best for me...but I'm sure there will be another one soon  

Suitcase
x


----------



## michandrea (Apr 4, 2009)

I can make later in the afternoon next Saturday from about 4.30
Andrea


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

The 2 dates with the highest numbers were Sat 25th April and Sat 9th May.  I've reset the votes to 0 and now restricted it to these dates only.  I think that some people who were originally available then now aren't and possibly vice versa so please now vote again.  I'll lock it quite soon though as next Saturday is one of the options.


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

I can make either weekend (and have voted like this) but if it's on 9th then I need to fit in around my inseminar at LWC (at 2pm-3.30) .  Might mean I need to leave early or come late.  My best friend is coming with me to the seminar (she is married so not in our situation) so I might bring her too if that was ok. She is also taking me to see one of her friends who is a new single mum so I can get an idea of what I'd be letting myself in for.    Hopefully I can fit it all in.


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

oops sorry my friend has reminded me the inseminar is 11-12.30.  If it clashes with our meet then I'll just come later.


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

9th May is now the very clear winner.  I'll lock the poll this evening so if anyone else wnats to votes please do.

What would people like to do and when?  A brunch time arrangement or mid afternoon?


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh I am SO happy that it is now not this weekend as will be able to make it on 9th  . I think that timing wise, best if it is not before noon as people have to travel, but any time after - lunch - or afternoon tea etc

Mx


----------



## michandrea (Apr 4, 2009)

I would love to come along on the 9th but have arrangements in the morning and early afternoon that unfortunatly i can't get out of but i could come along afternoon tea time if people would still be around then,

Hopefully meet you all soon,

Andrea


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

early morning or late afternoon would be best for me as well

L x


----------



## carnivaldiva (Feb 9, 2009)

So hope there is a meet up.  Would e nice to meet others in a similar situation to myself.

Diet is not going very well.


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Wizard, could you add my name as a possible for 9th May?

A-Mx


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

I've posted a possible list of people at the beginning of this thread.  Let me know if you want to be added to or deleted from the list.

Starbuck you have asked if you can bring a friend.  I don't know whether friends of singlies are welcome at meets or whether this has never come up before.  I haven't been to a meet previously so perhaps some longer-standing members might be able to advise, or people who are planning to come might have thoughts.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

has a time or venue been agreed?

I have no objection to a supportive friend coming along, this TTC journey is hard enough so good to have supportive friends.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Personally I would have no objection to a friend coming along - as long as she doesn't mind spending an entire afternoon/morning/day talking about sperm donors, IVF and IUI procedures, medication etc etc  

I'm sure if Starbuck is taking this friend to LWC with her, then she's someone who is both interested in and sympathetic to the baby making journey.....

Am still hoping to come along on the 9th, assuming all goes well in Brno next week

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Unfortunately I will not be able to make it on the 9th May.  It's a shame but I hope you all have a lovely time.


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh darn, I can't make it on the 9th.  But will be thinking about you all.  Have a great time.

Eddy


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Could you add me please.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I'd love to come along too - if I can get flights.....
Have to check work etc.... but it would be great to catch up.
Take care
Mini x x x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi all am a newbie and would love to meet up so please count me in to your meeting! (I joined yesterday having returned from Institute Marquez at the weekend.  I am 44, single with no children and no pregnancies.  Have signed up for double donation IVF - probably end of June.) Have a great network or mates but no family to speak of, so anxious about how I'll cope - hoping that's where FF comes in!

Any advice, suggestions support and any local ladies - all gratefully received.  And apologies in advance if I don't understand the terminologies and protocols etc just yet.


RichmondLass


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi my lovelies...
I'm really sorry but won't be able to make it after all - have looked at timings and tried juggling a few things round and wasn't sure if my closest friend was going to celebrate her birthday that weekend or the one after... I'm going to have to bow out gracefully - but will move heaven and earth to make the next one as I really need some like minded company at the moment...
Have a great day!  I expect you'll all have sore throats after all the talking!! LOL
Take care mini x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Wizard - Not sure if I'll be able to make I will try but it depends on the times that you are meeting as my friend is planning on moving her birthday celebration to Sat afternoon from Sunday!!  and would have to go 

L x


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Can we start making plans yet about where to meet and when?  For those that have replied on what times they can do then it seems like the afternoon is the most popular time.  Maybe another poll?

Thanks to those of you who replied saying you were happy for my friend to come too. I'm still undecided on whether to ask her as she is getting stressed listening to me talk about how crap the stats are at our age.

Told my parents of my plans at the weekend and they were really supportive which is great.

Starbuck


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Starbuck, that's great about your family!  

Yeah, making plans would be good. If it is early afternoon I should be able to make it for a bit but now not sure if it is later. Would love to meet some of you though!!!

Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe rather than a meal, if it was a coffee shop type location, then people could come and go? That might make it easier than specifying a time for everyone

Is there somewhere along the Southbank near Waterloo perhaps? 

Or if we could guarantee good weather then a 'picnic' in one of the parks would be lovely, but no doubt if we plan that it will rain on the day...

Starbuck - I've been to several of these meet-ups now and just to warn you/your friend that 99% of the time we are talking about fertility/ttc/drugs/sperm/protocols etc....not to put her off, she's more than welcome, but if she's tiring of hearing about it from you, this might just push her over the edge  

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

I agree Suity, coffee somewhere chilled would be good then people can come and go. Festival hall is always good, although it can get busy, or the National Theatre or BFI/national film theatre...all have cafes.

What does everyone else think?
xx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

I will have poppet with me - is that okay?  

I like the idea of people being able to come and go (important for those of us who have a long-ish train journey in front of us to get home) so a cafe would be great.


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Poppet welcome on my account indekiwi, and the cafe is a good idea although I think we need some time parameters as otherwise we might turn up and find everyone gone or yet to arrive!  How about 1-4pm somewhere long the Southbank?

Starbucks your friend is still welcome but I'd echo suitcase's comment.


----------



## carnivaldiva (Feb 9, 2009)

Looking forward to the meet up.  It's hard for people who haven't been through treatment to understand your fears and anxieties, so would e great to meet people in a similar boat.

I'm fairly easy with eeither a cafe or restuarant.  Haven't lost any more wieght


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm easy with cafe or restaurant - just somewhere that is ok with us sitting around for ages gabbling!  Thought little ones were always welcome at these meet ups Inde  so don't see a problem there    Would be lovely to meet 'poppet'!!

Misti x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Misti, the scary thing is, although poppet does have a name - no really, he does! - I still often call him poppy for short....confuses the hell out of people but that's part of the entertainment!  

I'm just very aware that for many ladies who want so much to have their own poppets (or poppies  ) that it's not always easy to be around others who have been fortunate enough to have one.  Hence, thought I'd better check rather than simply assume that it would be okay. 

Looking forward to meeting everyone (and seeing one or two of you for the second time).  

A-Mx


----------



## Tinkelbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

9th of May would be fine for me


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

definitely fine for poppet to be there, always good reminder of why we want to do this  

xx


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

A-M - thought maybe you just hadn't gotten around to decding on name  for 'Poppet' yet    I still call my dog (Ellie) 'puppy dog' even though she is  nearly 9 yrs old  . Nice of you to consider others feelings but personally I don't have a problem with it and it gives me hope when I see the positive  results of tx!! 

Look forward to meeting you both  

Misti xx


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm happy for you to bring Poppet too.  Am looking forward to meeting you all.

Starbuck


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm happy for you to bring your poppet along, would love to meet you if I can make it


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

hello ladies have we decided on a place and time yet?  I'm dying to meet you all.  I'm sure everyone willknow much more about everything than me!
RichmondLass x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm, think we got as far as somewhere on the South Bank, between 1-4pm

I am happy to be there at 1pm to kick things off - if we can just agree where 'there' is  

Could one of the London girls suggest a venue? We can anyway exchange phone numbers via PM beforehand in case any last minute venue changes....

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

1pm suits me too as it looks like I will be going on elsewhere after  

I am pretty useless when it comes to where to go I'm afraid, so hopefully some other Londoner will be on shortly to suggest places. I am really looking forward to it, although have to admit that it is a bit scary as I haven't met any of you before!

Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Don't worry Bingbong - we're not that scary - honest  

Well, I can apparently be quite scary at work according to my colleagues, but I'm quite nice away from the office   

Given the prevailing topic of conversation at these events, ideally we need to find somewhere we can hide away in a corner and just chat....think someone mentioned coffee bar at Royal Festival Hall - would that work? Have been there once I think but can't really remember the layout 
Best to avoid a restaurant I think as could get complicated with people coming and going etc - prob best to eat first 

Sure someone can come up with something!
Suitcase
x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

It's a good place to meet as is pretty large, although will be busy if it's nice weather.  There's an outside terrace and an inside cafe/bar.  There are often large groups meeting (book groups etc) so we'd have to work out how to identify each other!
RL


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok, so if everyone is OK with it, let's go with the cafe of the Royal Festival Hall on South Bank
If it's sunny/warm, then outside, if not - inside...

Think best way to identify eachother might be just to exchange mobile numbers and kind of navigate to eachother that way? I will be arriving into Waterloo and walking over from there. Happy to meet those arriving at 1pm somewhere else (eg some specific landmark rather than just 'in the cafe') if that helps?

Perhaps anyone arriving at 1pm who wants to meet first could PM me and we'll arrange a spot to meet? Then as others arrive they can text us and one of us can go and meet them at the cafe entrance or something?

Does this make sense? Feel free to suggest alternative ways of making it work (as long as it doesn't involve wearing a carnation, carrying a rolled up copy of the Guardian, dressing in pink or anything of that sort  )

Suitcase
x


----------



## sunnygirl1 (Jun 12, 2007)

That sounds good.  I'm free from 1pm so can meet you Suitcase at a suitable landmark.  I'll PM you my mobile number

Sunny xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

suitcase i'm starting to feel like your stalker, you seem to be on a couple of threads i'm on.
would be great to meet you all.


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Great plan Suity - I will be there at 1pm and have PM'd you my mobile number   BTW - what is wrong with dressing in pink -I am famous for loving pink and wear it a lot - and probably will on 9th  !!!

M xx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

I can be there for 1 pm as well - look out for a harassed woman with a small vociferous person singing Bob the Builder who looks distinctly like the the kid in the photo / avatar.  Will PM you my mobile Suity.  

If anyone is coming into Paddington, give me a shout and you too could be singing "Can we fix it" by the time we hit the South Bank....  

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Lovely

I have several of your mobile numbers now, and you have mine - so any problems, just text or call on the day. I will arrive at Waterloo about 12.45 ish so can meet any of you either there or on the way to the South Bank

Anyone else wanting to meet beforehand, or just needing directions to us when you do arrive, pls PM me and I'll give you my mobile number

Misti - nothing wrong with pink at all unless you are a redhead like me, in which case you tend to steer clear of all shades of pink, red, orange, yellow etc  

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Suity, I am sure that I read an article about how pink was now seen as a colour that people with red hair could wear and that it was the 'in' thing. Lilly Cole (I think that's her name) wears pink all the time now apparently.

Anyway, I digress. I would love to meet you at Waterloo Suity, I can get the Jubilee Line there easily and have no idea how to get to the Royal Festival Hall so that is probably the best thing for me to do! So if we can arrange a meeting place there that would be great. I will PM you my number, hopefully you have room on your phone for it, seems like you have everyone's number now!   And if I have arranged to meet people then it increases the chances of me actually coming, which is a good thing!  

I am really looking forward to it and to meeting you all
bingbong


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm, if only I had Lily Cole's looks...she can get away with wearing just about anything really....

Will PM you back bingbong

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll be at Kings cross around 11am on route to gatwick, !! sorry I won't be able to make the meet, but Egypt calls


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Roo - can't believe you would choose Egypt over an FF meet - where is the loyalty?    Have a fantastic time hun  

I will be coming in to Charing Cross and will walk across bridge as not worth getting tube from there, so would be better for me to meet you outside Festival Hall rather than Waterloo.  Is there anywhere obvious like a main entrance? (not very familar with building!). If anyone is arriving via Charing Cross and wants to meet there just before 1 pm, PM  me  


Looking forward to meeting lots of you  

M xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Roo - we will miss you - but have to say I'd choose Egypt over the South Bank any day  

So, I've now got numbers for Richmondlass, Sunnygirl1, Misti, Inde and BingBong 

I'm meeting Richmondlass and Bingbong at Waterloo just before 1pm (I'll make sure I'm there around 12.45) 
Happy to meet anyone else there too - just PM me

Misti - seem to recall there are quite a few entrances to the Festival Hall...will PM you

If anyone else is coming along later, PM me and I'll let you have my number so we can tell you where we are

Look forward to seeing you all. I shall be approx halfway through the 2WW by then, so expect signs of madness  

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Suity I hope to pop along but my friend is having a birthday trip to a matinee in Holborn it starts at 1430 so I could maybe make a quick coffee at 1300-1400 then hop across the river!  I have your number from the last mini meet on the South Bank if it is the same.

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi JJ,

Yes, number is the same, and we know what eachother looks like so we should be able to find eachother  

Lovely if you can pop along. I'm meeting a few others at 12.45 ish at Waterloo, so we should def be there at South Bank/Festival Hall by 1pm

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Before we all meet up on Saturday, I just wanted to remind us all of Lou's words from before the Stratford meet:

_One last thing that I thought I should mention as a gentle reminder is that when we meet, we all need to be mindful of the different stages of treatment that everyone is at. I'm very aware as someone who has one of our little inspirations that there will be those at the meet who may find bumps and babes a little hard to deal with. Hopefully everyone will have a thoroughly enjoyable time!_

Looking forward to seeing some old friends and meeting new ones on Saturday

I think the list is currently:

Sunnygirl1
Misti
Indekiwi & poppet
Richmondlass
Bingbong
JJ1
Suitcase
Felix?

Anyone else?
Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Having started this thread I've been a little absent the last week or so and I do apologise.  I'll be there on Saturday too.

Wizard x


----------



## Tinkelbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

i'm also going to try my best to make it.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Dear all,

I had some very bad news today 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192826.30

I'm going to still try and make it on Saturday but it is going to depend how I'm feeling - not sure I will be up to all the ttc chat.....if I can't make it, I'll make sure you all have eachothers numbers so you can meet up as planned

Will be in touch on Friday when I know how I feel
So sorry, hope you understand,
Suitcase
x


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

I will also be there on Sat from 1 ish depending on when the LWC inseminar finishes.  My friend has decided she wants to stick with me so I hope that is still ok for her to join us.  I have warned her that all the ttc talk might drive her mad but she doesn't seem bothered.  Can someone PM me their number so I can call if I can't find you?

Suity - So sorry to hear your news.  I'm not surprised you are feeling terrible at the moment.  I hope all the comments from the ff girls have given you some comfort and support.  If you are up for meeting on Sat then we can support you in person too.  Would understand though if you decide not to join us this time.

Starbuck


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Starbuck I'll PM you my number.  I'll be going straight to the South Bank from Embankment rather than Waterloo.

Wizard x


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Rose I've PMed you my number.

Wizard x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Quick question - is anyone else coming along with a small person in tow (and no, I don't mean anyone size 12 dress size and below!  ) ?  Poppet has been asked to a cow hunt tomorrow (don't go there, very odd things happen in rural areas  ) and I am wondering whether to leave him to discover four legged creatures that go moo rather than haul him along to London.  If there are other kids for him to play with I will bring him with me - otherwise, he can stay in Glos and play at Farmer Poppet.  Note - small babies don't constitute other kids for a 3 year old.  

A-Mx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I am rather tempted to go on the cow hunt myself   sounds kinda fun in a messy, smelly way!   

Shame if he doesn't come as I was looking forward to meeting him, although I expect that he would find the cow hunt far more interesting if he is the only little person. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone, as long as I can find the right set of escalators at Waterloo to meet Suity and co.

Bingbong x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello everyone.....well I am kicking myself as a couple of days ago BA flights to Gatwick were only £35 each way and I was tempted to come down to London for the day for the meet up....but I didn't act quick enough and now they've gone up to £135 each way !  So that's scuppered that plan!  It is probably for the best as I am not over the AF from hell yet.  And I have a big tender presentation to prepare for (everyone please keep everything crossed on tuesday next week!). 

But I do hate to miss out on things......! 

So please please please can someone be good and take some nice pics to go on our ******** secret group.  And if you are not a member of the ******** group yet and want to be then after the meet tomorrow please PM me the name and email address you are registered with on ** and I will do the necessary.  Just to protect people's privacy we have a rule that you have to have been to a meet up before joining the ** group or to have met others face to face in some way e.g. if been out in Czech with someone .....just so we can vouch for each other !  Hope that makes sense! 

I hope you have a fab meet up and I will be there in spirit if not in person!! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Winky - what a shame    Would have been lovely to see you again. But then again your bottie bubble ( loved that description!!  ) and last twinges of AF may have made the journeys pretty uncomfortable. I am taking my camera - and hopefully others will too  

Inde -don't think anyone else on the list of people coming has a little person. Much as I would love to poppet, would understand if he might prefer to go cow hunting!!

Can't wait to see all you guys tomorrow  

Misti xx


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh winky, disappointed I won't meet you but completely understand.  Hope you're continuing to improve.  

Indekiwi I love the sound of the cow hunt and although I was looking forward to meeting poppet - his photo is adorable, if I was his age I'd much prefer the cow hunt than a gaggle of child obessed women.  Put like though, maybe not; just think of all the attention!

Anyone else not exchanged numbers with someone else going and interested in coming along?  Me and Mistimop are meeting at Embankment and others are meeting at Waterloo before heading to South Bank.  Let us know if you want to hook up at either of those places.

Really looking forward to it.

Wizard x

P.S. Misti I've been told I'm spectacularly unphotogenic so you may find me obsessively avoiding the camera.....  Having seen the evidence I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hello ladies. I'm hoping to swing by but also have friend in London for the day from Glasgow and not sure what time she is about....I think I have misti's number from the last meet-up in London but if not I'll lurk about and hopefully spot you around the festival hall.

xx


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Don't worry Wizard, I hate having  my photo too - why do you think I am bringing camera? So I can hide behind it! There will not be any pressure to be in a photo and I will ask permission first  

Sleep well all and see ya tomorrow - just trying to find something to wear that I don't look too fat in - tough because I AM too fat  !!

Misti xx
Ps Lulu - will PM you my number  just to be sure


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

thanks misti.

xx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Have fun tomorrow ladies.  I am sorry I won't be there but I hope to be able to make the next meet.

Sx


----------



## carnivaldiva (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry ladies, mini family crisis and not sure if I'll be able to make the meet today.  It all depends on if my nephew decides to go back home today or tomorow.

Carnivaldiva


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Have a lovely day today.... big big hugs to you all
Mini x x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Really sorry but I won't be able to make it today afterall. My AF seems to have arrived this morning (bit hard to tell what with hysteroscopy bleeding etc) and I need to do a lot of thinking as to whether to go for it or not this cycle. Think I will be way too introspective for a meet, tho I am having a v mini meet with Roo this morning on her way to her hols. 
Hope everyone has a brilliant time and hope to catch up again soon. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx

Ps have asked Rose to pass on apologies in person in case you don't pick this up in time Wizard


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Felix, hope you had a lovely time catching up with Roo before her flight and that you soon come to a decision that you are happy with regarding next lot of tx.   

Everyone from today, so excited and happy to have met you all, from the most recent contributors to the singles boards, to the ladies who have been around for some time and were so welcoming to me when I started posting late last year.     It's great to put faces to names - and real names to assumed ones (though forgive me, I've lost most of the real names already.   There is a large-ish bruise coming up on my   from my tumble into the flower pots and although I always like to make a bit of an entrance it's not normally of that variety!    Hope you all enjoy the rest of your respective weekends!  

A-Mx


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Felix - sorry not to see you today but understand why - hope you come to a decision you are happy with soon  

Inde - think you will have quite a bruise to remember this meet up by for a while    It was quite an entrance' I'm A-M....... 'as she disappeared behind the table into the flower bed    Shouldn't laugh - and i genuinely hope it isn;t too painful. Sorry not to meet poppet but I am sure he had more fun at his cow hunt    And sorry  not to get to chat to you for longer - hopefully next time.

Everyone else who was there -was lovely to meet you all - will try and put pics on face book tomorrow ( not sure If I can or if have to send to Winky to do it as the one who started group)

Hope you all got/get home safely

Love
Misti xx


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

It was lovely to meet you all today and I hope we do another one soon    Sorry not to see you Felix but hopefully next time.

Wizard x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Lovely to see everyone today - our little group is growing so fast - it's wonderful to have so many like-minded people to talk to  

And thanks to you all for being so kind - I have had a crap week but it can only get better from now on  

Def think we should do a summer picnic - we should start lining up a date in late june/july - either in one of the London parks or wherever we can get the most folk together....

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,

It was so lovely to meet you all today   I really enjoyed it although I am totally confused about who is called what, much easier to stick to FF names I think   It was so nice to be able to sit and chat about everything that I don't normally talk out loud about. After seeing you all I went on to meet some other friends and one of them kept asking me who I had been with and how I knew them   had to get very evasive  

Misti, pleased that I missed the appearance of the camera   but as I am now eligable for the ** group I will see them there.

Inde, I hope that your   recovers quickly, it was quite an entrance but tbh I had totally forgotten about it until you just reminded me.

I hope to see you all again, and those of you that were unable to make it today   a summer picnic sounds like a great idea  

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ladies lovely to meet you,sorry that I couldn't stay long and chat to you all, hopefully I can now put a name to face- I know at other meets we still revert back to our FF names!!  so that random making up of our FF sticks!!

The show was lively , Cuban music and amazing dance -not something that I would have chosen but very good.

Hope everyone had a safe journey home.  I am just going to collect my donor's partner from work as he has had a long day and my donor is arriving aboyt 2130-2200, and to iron and pack for tomorrow!!
Thanks for organising it.

A picnic sounds lovely - Green Park/St James' is nice, Hyde park and Regents park have water (should be a liability if there are LO's!!!) or they have the open air conerts and picnic in Hampton Court?Kenwood/Regents Park- never been but always mean to!!

L x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Sorry to have missed you all.  My friend from scotland was in town and of course it clashed, then i went home as I felt quite wobbly. Had a couple of bad days feeling a bit dodgy.

Glad to hear you all had a lovely time and hope to see you soon.

Thanks for the text back misti.
xxx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi everyone.....glad you had a fun time.....although I am totally jealous.....I so hate to miss a party!  I've just had a low key evening out with my old lodger....eats and a liqueur coffee (v indulgent for me who hasn't had alcohol or coffee for far too long! ) .....feel bad that I was quite pleased to hear she is now single again.....is that bad?!?  Just that I don't have many single friends in my immediate locality! 

Inde....what have you been doing rolling in flower pots?!? ....did anyone get a pic of that ?!

Mistimop....if you a member of the ******** group....which I am sure you are!....then you should be able to post the pics yourself....can you put people's names on (logon/real) so that we know who is who....but don't do the ******** 'tag' thing....just so we can ensure they don't appear in people's individual profiles....which of course it being a secret group shouldn't happen! 

For anybody who went today but isn't in the ******** group.....don't forget to PM me your name and email and I'll do the honours! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Winky, tripped while trying to sit on my chair and inadvertently ended up doing an impersonation of dead ants (arms and legs in the air sort of scenario).    Only issue was the metal flower pots that dented a part of my anatomy that I reserve for the occasional needle.  If I'd have been watching me, I would have laughed raucously - as it was, the fabulous FFers simply crooned their sympathy....bless!     Anyone with a camera pointing in my direction at that moment would have had one of those classic Kodak moments caught on film forever.  As it is, the bruise should last a good couple of days.  The bruise will go, my dignity however is lost amongst the flower pots.  

A-Mx


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Actually Inde  I thought it was a very dignified and elegant dive - I'd give it 9/10 for technical expertise and 10/10 for creativity    Sadly did not have camera out at the time  

Winky -am a member of ** group so will try to uppload phots - TBH I have no idea HOW to  do the ** tag thing so no worries on that score  . I was a poor photographer though as only remembered about taking pics after a couple of girls had left   - JJ1 and BingBong.
Glad you had a nice evening with your old lodger - now you just need to work on getting a date with the new one  

Lulu - you're welcome    Hope you feel better soon hun - I felt awful on progesterone first couple of days but it did wear off so I hope it does for you too  

Rose - sorry you couldn't make it either - so sorry hun  

Lou - don't get too excited about photos - just a couple of group shots    Think your little one would have been bored TBH as we were on concrete terrace with not a lot  to entertain a toddler ( other than Inde's acrobatics  )  Hopefully see you at the next one

Hope everyone there got home safely  

Misti xx


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for a great afternoon yesterday everyone.  I really enjoyed chatting to you all - it's nice to know that I'm not alone in this journey.

Starbuck


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Inde.....is this a family trait?!?!  Didn't poppet also have a collision with garden features a few days ago?!?  Just don't ever get together with a Monty Don type.....it could be cataclysmic!!!  Hope the bruise dies down soon....


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Ladies was fabulous to meet those of you yesterday who made it to the sunny Festival Hall.  Three hours flew by. Was a real treat to chat about the stuff you can't really talk about that much with others who aren't going through it.  Particularly felt excited to know it's not just me who can't put a cap on numbers of treatment or time, despite pressure from friends etc who think it's for my good!

Anyway, hopefully we can meet up for picnic or what not very soon and meet some more faces - and try and put real name to nicknames!


Richmond Lass
x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

My apologies girls - still haven't put photos on ** cos can't find lead to connect camera to pc  !  Will have another look tomorrow and try and get them on there  

Misti x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Misti.....check you've not got a little slot somewhere on your pc/laptop to put the photo memory card straight into.....I was still using the cable for about a year before someone pointed that out to me!  Don't forget....not to put name tags on them (which means they appear in our profiles as well as secret group.....altho can only be seen by fellow secret gp people)....do please put names real and log on if you can remember them tho! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

For anyone that's a member of DCN, there is a single womens picnic in Hyde Park on Saturday, 27th June.  I'm definitely going.  

Eddy


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Just to let you know I have finally put the photos from meet up on ********. I only remembered the camera toward the end so some people had left by then ( JJ1 and Indekiwi). Apologies for only having 2 pics!

Misti xx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Misti, I thought you might have a flower pot stand in for me...!


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Inde - I SO wish I had captured that moment on camera - even better on video as might have got £250 for it on You've been framed    Hope the bruising wasn't sore for long. How many cows did poppet find on his cow hunt  ?

Love
Misti x


----------



## sunnygirl1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Sorry for the delay in posting after our mini-meet, it was lovely to meet you all and share so many stories.  It is great to put faces to names and know that you are all there for support.

I am back from my week of 'fitness' which involved a morning run at 6.30am followed by sit ups and press ups before we even got to breakfast.  We were then on the go - hiking, circuit training, bike rides, absailing (that was good fun!) raft building, assault courses and lots of other activities until 9.30 at night before crawling into bed and starting again the following day.  About 6 hours in, I was wondering exactly how hormonal I had been to book a week of hell, but somehow (even now, I don't know how) I managed to survive to tell the tale.  Even worse, I only managed to lose 4 pounds which after limited food and excessive exercise, I was gutted about.  I have binged my way through chocolate biscuits and cake since I have been back and my limited pounds are returning nicely......

I hope everyone is well.  I am slowly catching up on all the news

Sunny xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Sunny glad you survived your ordeal!!!
L x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Sunny I was thinking about you!!! Well done on getting through what sounds like a week from hell to me!!! I am very impressed I have to say.   

Misty you forgot about me!! I was there but left before the photos (secretly very pleased about that!). 


Bingbong x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

BingBong - I am SO SO sorry hun    When I was writing that post I knew in my mind that there was someone else there but had a senile moment and couldn't recall who. How awful of me - I hope your feelings weren't hurt - just put it down to my rapidly ageing brain! When you coming to see me with your **'s?  

Sunny - well, don't say you werent warned - sounds as bad as we predicted  ! Think you should join masochists anonymous!!  Just reading about the week exhausted me    And TBH you don't look like you should be losing weight so don't worry about it 'only' being 4lbs. Don't forget with all that exercise, you would have put on muscle mass too!

Love
Misti xx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Don't worry about it Misti, I shall blame your early onset dementia and not take it personally  

Bingbong x


----------

